# can't connect dvr to internet



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't connect my 2 hr24 dvrs to the internet.
I do not have whole home

My setup:

I have comast cable, this is plugged into a comcast modem. the modem is connected to a netgear wnr2000 router.

I have connected the dvrs to my home network with powerline adapters.

Since I don't have a phone line, connecting to the internet is the only way I can really order on demand.

This used to work until my old netgear router died and I replaced it with a new one.

running default setup under the menu gives me an IP address which starts with 169., this is what happens if it can't get a reading from the router.

I setup it up manually thusly,

192.168.1.55
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1

The gateway and dns server numbers i got by using ipconfig at the command prompt of my computer

Says it connects to the network but can't connect to the internet.

I have a bluray player in the living room with the other HR24, for grins I took the powerline cable off the dvr and plugged it into the bluray plater. Same thing. Message shows connected to router but could not "resolve dns"

Directv tech support was at a loss
I called Netgear support via their email support. After two weeks where they mainly had me check out the adapters, etc they are now "researching the issue" and will get back to me.

The router is setup as the dhcp server

I have tried a multitude of things, but none of them work.

port forwarding didn't work

I also tried using the routers gateway but the numbers for comast dns, didn't work

Hopefully somebody here can help.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

The default gateway is likely correct. Mine use the primary DNS server address (found in my router) for the DNS address.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What happens if you connect a laptop with the wireless off to one of the power lines adapters instead of the HDDVRs ?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you are getting a 169.254.x.x IP address on the DVRs when you have them obtain an IP address, setting the IP address manually is not going to get you connected. The DVRs are not seeing the router or vice versa so they will not see the Internet. Reboot your router and then perform a Network Reset on each of the DVRs. 

It's also possible that the Powerline adapters are causing issues. Give a try to peds' suggestion and that will tell you if the adapters might be your issue.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok, I should be more clear and provide additional information.

1 My wife's laptop connects wirelessly no problem

2 my son's computer downstairs is a desktop which is connected to the network AND can connect to the internet through a powerline adapter

3. the message on my dvrs says it connects to the network but cannot connect to the internet

4. The message on the bluray player says essentially the same thing

5. This all worked perfectly through a netgear router as late as febuary. I downloaded three on demand movies (the first 3 Bourne movies, if anybody is interested.)

6 My router died and I replaced it with a new model netgear (wnr2000) and didn't notice that I had lost the functionality until recently when I wanted to download a movie.

Both directv and netgear support have come up with nothing, netgear is still working on it
I tried portforwarding
I turned off nat filtering
I disabled sip alg or whatever.

Nothing has worked


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, I should be more clear and provide additional information.

1 My wife's laptop connects wirelessly no problem

2 my son's computer downstairs is a desktop which is connected to the network AND can connect to the internet through a powerline adapter

3. the message on my dvrs says it connects to the network but cannot connect to the internet

4. The message on the bluray player says essentially the same thing

5. This all worked perfectly through a netgear router as late as febuary. I downloaded three on demand movies (the first 3 Bourne movies, if anybody is interested.)

6 My router died and I replaced it with a new model netgear (wnr2000) and didn't notice that I had lost the functionality until recently when I wanted to download a movie.

Both directv and netgear support have come up with nothing, netgear is still working on it
I tried portforwarding
I turned off nat filtering
I disabled sip alg or whatever.

Nothing has worked


If you put in the IP addresses manually, it will say it is connected to the network. However, it is connected to its own private network, not your home network.

Using your wife's laptop, connect it to the Powerline adapter that one of the DVRs is currently using and see if it connects to the Internet. Make sure to turn off its wireless adapter when doing this.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you have an ethernet cable of the right length, you could also bypass the power line rig in order to test. 

The ultimate solution, for me, would be to have whole home installed, and run your internet connections via DECA. It's pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The ultimate solution, for me, would be to have whole home installed, and run your internet connections via DECA. It's pretty much bullet proof.


This would be my solutions as well. DECA would be far more reliable than the PL adapters.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I borrowed a long Ethernet cable from work and hooked the dvr straight to the router, no change.

As for the whole home thing, Does anybody have a solution that is not going to cost me over a hundred dollars. I can barely afford my directv as it is.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

did you reset the HR24? HR24 comes with the ethernet port disable in order to use DECA. connecting an ethernet cable a doing a reset, will switch DECA to its ethernet port


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

peds48 said:


> did you reset the HR24? HR24 comes with the ethernet port disable in order to use DECA. connecting an ethernet cable a doing a reset, will switch DECA to its ethernet port


Yes, I did


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I borrowed a long Ethernet cable from work and hooked the dvr straight to the router, no change.

As for the whole home thing, Does anybody have a solution that is not going to cost me over a hundred dollars. I can barely afford my directv as it is.


Try this...

1) Turn off the router
2) Power down the DVRs (perform a menu reset and when the DVR powers off pull the plug)
3) Power on the router
4) Power up each DVR - one at a time
5) Reset network setup on a each DVR


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

